# I had 1 star ready for him



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He was 4.7 and took 6 minutes to come out but when dropping him off, I switched to 4 stars because he and his buddy spoke of bench and weight training and I do that too, I bench a lot


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Why did you wait 6 minutes and not just cancel and collect at 5?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Why did you wait 6 minutes and not just cancel and collect at 5?


I was parked and surfed Reddit lol. Then it occured to me I am parked at a bad spot and the buff guys finally entered


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

So what’s the lesson: be relatable and you can get away with being slightly rude sometimes?

I guess that is a good lesson to learn. 🙂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> So what's the lesson: be relatable and you can get away with being slightly rude sometimes?
> 
> I guess that is a good lesson to learn. &#128578;


I'm going to go write that on a chalkboard 100 times... I will get back to you and let you know how it worked out &#128514;


----------



## Payara (Mar 15, 2019)

I still don’t understand why people book when they’re not ready to go.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Payara said:


> I still don't understand why people book when they're not ready to go.


They often imagine, with some justification, that if they order the car _after_ they are ready, it will take them more time to get to their destination compared to ordering early. Ordering early allows the passenger to force the driver to wait at almost no cost to the passenger, giving the passenger the luxury to dally for free.

In suburbs where a ride could take over 10 minutes to arrive, ordering early is more convenient than ordering late. In dense cities people know it's more difficult to get away with this, so more of them order only when they are ready to go.

It's a complete waste of time, but there is a reason why people do it, especially in suburban areas.


----------



## Payara (Mar 15, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> They often imagine, with some justification, that if they order the car _after_ they are ready, it will take them more time to get to their destination compared to ordering early. Ordering early allows the passenger to force the driver to wait at almost no cost to the passenger, giving the passenger the luxury to dally for free.
> 
> In suburbs where a ride could take over 10 minutes to arrive, ordering early is more convenient than ordering late. In dense cities people know it's more difficult to get away with this, so more of them order only when they are ready to go.
> 
> It's a complete waste of time, but there is a reason why people do it, especially in suburban areas.


I had to pick up a lady on Billyard Ave, Elizabeth Bay. I had to drive the loop 3x because of cars backing up behind me whilst waiting for her to come out. She sent me a msg to ask where I was so I politely told her I had to move the car as her neighbours were getting tetchy waiting for her.


----------



## Acid Rain (Aug 25, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> I switched to 4 stars because he and his buddy spoke of bench and weight training and I do that too, I bench a lot


Makes sense


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> They often imagine, with some justification, that if they order the car _after_ they are ready, it will take them more time to get to their destination compared to ordering early. Ordering early allows the passenger to force the driver to wait at almost no cost to the passenger, giving the passenger the luxury to dally for free.
> 
> In suburbs where a ride could take over 10 minutes to arrive, ordering early is more convenient than ordering late. In dense cities people know it's more difficult to get away with this, so more of them order only when they are ready to go.
> 
> It's a complete waste of time, but there is a reason why people do it, especially in suburban areas.


The explanation I used to get was "normally it takes longer for the car to get here". I believe they are telling the truth most of the time.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I would have asked him how much he can bench and then put him back down to a 1 if it's more than me. That's probably the fairest way of rating a pax that I can think of.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

99.916667% of the pax get a 5 star from my side. Those are true numbers . :smiles:
I actually took time and divided and got those numbers... 5 seconds of misspent life.:thumbdown:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

VCUber78 said:


> Humble brag it seem


Truth :thumbup:


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Why did you wait 6 minutes and not just cancel and collect at 5?


Collect five dollars?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Collect five dollars?


Five minutes


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Five minutes


On what platform?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> On what platform?


Both. If no one shows up in 5 minutes you cancel (call first with Lyft) and you get whatever your cancellation fee is in your market. C'mon now, you know this, you're not new.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> He was 4.7 and took 6 minutes to come out but when dropping him off, I switched to 4 stars because he and his buddy spoke of bench and weight training and I do that too, I bench a lot


&#127947;️‍♂ Muscle Heads Unite‼


----------



## HappyTime (Aug 25, 2020)

Not a valid reason to uprate. What if the next driver doesn't like to lift? Now he is stuck thinking rider is a B+


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Both. If no one shows up in 5 minutes you cancel (call first with Lyft) and you get whatever your cancellation fee is in your market. C'mon now, you know this, you're not new.


In my market it's $3.75 with Uber and two dollars or a bit more with Lyft.

You're getting five dollars?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> He was 4.7 and took 6 minutes to come out but when dropping him off, I switched to 4 stars because he and his buddy spoke of bench and weight training and I do that too, I bench a lot


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> In my market it's $3.75 with Uber and two dollars or a bit more with Lyft.
> 
> You're getting five dollars?


No, I never said that, I used shorthand thinking people would get what I was asking.

I originally said this:


ariel5466 said:


> Why did you wait 6 minutes and not just cancel and collect at 5?


Let me rephrase: Why would you wait for 6 minutes when you could have canceled and collected your fee once five minutes was up?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 502285


Finally someone who talks UberCel language. Many are UberCels


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Finally someone who talks UberCel language. Many are UberCels


Is that like an Incel? Is an UberCel someone who involuntarily doesn't get any rides and is angry about it?



ariel5466 said:


> No, I never said that, I used shorthand thinking people would get what I was asking.
> 
> I originally said this:
> 
> Let me rephrase: Why would you wait for 6 minutes when you could have canceled and collected your fee once five minutes was up?


Yeah I missed the point of your message. What made it hard for me was that they were letters and numbers. I'm not good with that.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Payara said:


> I still don't understand why people book when they're not ready to go.


Because rideshare tells them they have 5 minutes to go outside when the car arrives, the first 2 minutes are free, then they charge them few cents. Lol


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Payara said:


> I still don't understand why people book when they're not ready to go.


I don't understand this either and I am not even a driver.

I always meet the driver outside and even go out when they are 1 to 2 minutes away unless it is raining.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Is that like an Incel? Is an UberCel someone who involuntarily doesn't get any rides and is angry about it?


LOL Isnt that all of us at least one time or another? . . . . .( uh. . .the ubercel. . not Incel)


----------

